# eure programmierten Spiele



## raven (24. Jul 2004)

Mich würde mal interressieren was ihr schon so alles an Spielen programmiert habt.

Warte auf Antwort


----------



## bummerland (24. Jul 2004)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5164


----------



## Roar (24. Jul 2004)

Ich programmier keine Spiele *yawns*


----------



## Grizzly (24. Jul 2004)

Ich hab' mal vor 4 Jahren ein Jump-n-Run für die Schule geschrieben. Allerdings bestand das nur aus einem Level und hatte keinen Sound.

Gerade bin ich dabei, das Brettspiel "Hero Quest" in Java umzusetzen (Deutsche Fanseite des Brettspiels).


----------



## Calamitous (24. Jul 2004)

jeah
Hero Quest, das spielte ich damals schon ur gerne am Brett 
gabs glaub ich eh mal eine aber leider ur schlechte PC Umsetzung, ist aber schon seeeehr alt
die site hat aber nicht direkt mit deinem Projekt zu tun oder?
wenn nein, halt uns (oder zumindest mich) am laufenden!


----------



## Grizzly (24. Jul 2004)

Calamitous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die site hat aber nicht direkt mit deinem Projekt zu tun oder?
> wenn nein, halt uns (oder zumindest mich) am laufenden!


Nein, hat sie nicht. So weit bin ich noch nicht, das sich da irgendwelche Fans Seiten basteln  .


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Jul 2004)

Am Anfang mal ein Memory.
Un ich programmiere z.zt. immer mal wieder an einem in Java3D umgesetzten Pacman weiter (mit Leveleditor und allem), bin grad bei der KI.


----------



## Grizzly (25. Jul 2004)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Am Anfang mal ein Memory.
> Un ich programmiere z.zt. immer mal wieder an einem in Java3D umgesetzten Pacman weiter (mit Leveleditor und allem), bin grad bei der KI.


Screenshots?    :wink:


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Jul 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo soll ich die hochladen?


----------



## Grizzly (25. Jul 2004)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Grizzly hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeder hat doch heutzutage ein bisschen Webspace...  
Die meistens Zugangsanbieter bieten das kostenlos gleich mit dem Zugang und/oder eMailfach an (bspw. freenet, strato, ...).


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Jul 2004)

Stimmt ja...ganz vergessen...damit hab ich doch immer HTML geübt *FTP-Passwort such* :wink: 

Na gut:
Ein Bildchen vom Memory:
Memory
Na ja, nach nen halben Jahr Java und vorher nix... 

Hier der Ladebildschirm vom Pacman:
Ladebildschirm
Schaut mal die Fehler im Hintergrund :wink (und viele Debugausgaben):

Der erste Screen aus dem Spiel:
Screen 1
Das ist frei drehbar, man kann die Farben verändern, und sich das ganze aus einer Egoperspekive beblicken, wie man hier sehen kann:
Screen 2
Außerdem ist da die erste Waffe aktiviert, die ich bisher eingebaut habe, ein Schild. (Ich weiß, das gibts im Original net)

Und der Leveleditor: schön unkompliziert
Editor


----------



## Reality (25. Jul 2004)

Oh man wie krass!
Erst 14 und schon sowas drauf! Wie hast du so gut programmieren gelernt?! Hast du irgendwelche Tipps zu Bücher?!

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Oxygenic (25. Jul 2004)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Un ich programmiere z.zt. immer mal wieder an einem in Java3D umgesetzten Pacman weiter (mit Leveleditor und allem), bin grad bei der KI.



Eine KI für PacMan??? Was sollen die Monster in deiner Fassung machen - Landkarten lesen können um sich im Labyrinth zurecht zu finden?


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Jul 2004)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oh man wie krass!
> Erst 14 und schon sowas drauf! Wie hast du so gut programmieren gelernt?! Hast du irgendwelche Tipps zu Bücher?!
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Reality



Javabuch / API / Forum / Suns 3D-Tutorial



			
				Oxygenic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Auch ne gute Idee, nein, ich hab bloß die Wegfindung gemeint, die schon fertig ist, und die Geister, Aussehen und so.

Außerdem hab ich mittlerweile das Gefühl, in dem Programm sind mehr Bugs drin als anderes, mal wieder durchschauen :wink:


----------



## Oxygenic (25. Jul 2004)

> Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und für ein wenig unberechenbare Bewegung in eine von maximal vier Möglichen Richtungen braucht es eine KI? Ein halbwegs cleverer Algorithmus sollte doch vollkommen genügen!?


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Jul 2004)

Lern erstmal die Quote-Tags einzusetzen *schmoll*  

Natürlich meine ich nen Algorithmus. :bae:


----------



## Reality (25. Jul 2004)

Warum bist du eigentlich so gemein zu ihm, Oxygenic? Er ist erst 14 und hat schon jede Menge drauf. Ich finde das beachtlich und sicher hat es schon etwas mit KI zu tun, wenn der Computer zur Laufzeit seinen Weg finden muss.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Oxygenic (25. Jul 2004)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum bist du eigentlich so gemein zu ihm, Oxygenic?



Sonst  gehts noch, oder? Ich erinnere mich an ein Verfahren, bei dem aufgestellte Behauptungen hinterfragt werden um Irrtümer und Fehler aufzudecken bzw. zu vermeiden. Wenn du dich allerdings auf Kindergartenniveau unterhalten möchtest, dann solltest du das unbedingt in deiner Signatur vermerken.



> und sicher hat es schon etwas mit KI zu tun, wenn der Computer zur Laufzeit seinen Weg finden muss.



Vielleicht hättest du die beiden Definitionen doch mal lesen sollen...


----------



## Reality (25. Jul 2004)

Hi,


			
				Oxygenic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Reality hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deine Absicht war nicht zu übersehen! Du wolltest seine Leistung als einen Klacks darstellen lassen.
Falls ich dich unteranderem an diesen Beitrag erinnern darf:



> Eine KI für PacMan??? Was sollen die Monster in deiner Fassung machen - Landkarten lesen können um sich im Labyrinth zurecht zu finden?



Wenn das mal nicht polemisch ist!



> Wenn du dich allerdings auf Kindergartenniveau unterhalten möchtest, dann solltest du das unbedingt in deiner Signatur vermerken.



Bist du kindisch, sagte das Kind.
Kindergartennivau?! Meinst du nicht, dass es typisch für ein Kind ist, sehr schnell aggressiv, persönlich und polemisch zu werden?



> > und sicher hat es schon etwas mit KI zu tun, wenn der Computer zur Laufzeit seinen Weg finden muss.
> 
> 
> 
> Vielleicht hättest du die beiden Definitionen doch mal lesen sollen...



Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich das nicht getan habe?!



> Genauer geht es darum, Systeme zu entwickeln, die
> 
> * "wie Menschen" denken, oder
> * sich "wie Menschen" verhalten, oder
> ...



Ein Mensch würde also nicht so schnell wie möglich das Ziel erlangen wollen in dem es den kürzesten Weg nimmt?
Zugegeben, du kannst das Spiel nicht mit Systemen vergleichen, die selbstständig hinzulernen, aber es hat wenigstens wichtige Eigenschaften der KI.

Bevor du mir jetzt antwortest, überlege dir vorher, ob es unbedingt Sinn macht aggressiv etc. zu werden. Vor was hast du Angst? JEDER kann hier die Zeilen nachlesen bzw. das was die Originalperson geschrieben hat. Das ist nicht so wie bei der Bild, wo etwas ganz anderes herauskommt.
Ich bin nicht dein Feind; ich habe dich nur kritisiert, mit dem Ziel dich zum Nachdenken zu bringen.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Oxygenic (26. Jul 2004)

> Genauer geht es darum, Systeme zu entwickeln, die
> 
> * "wie Menschen" denken, oder
> * sich "wie Menschen" verhalten, oder
> ...



Fassen wir doch mal zusammen, was so ein PacMan-Monster machen muss: Überprüfen wo um ihn herum Wände sind, ermitteln in welcher Richtung sich die Spielerfigur befindet und sich abhängig von den Ergebnissen dieser beiden Prüfungen in eine Richtung bewegen, die möglichst zur Spielfigur hin führt. Das klingt für mich nach einem relativ simplen Algorithmus, wozu ich hier rationales Denken/Verhalten brauche, kannst du mir sicher kaum erklären.

Ansonsten hat sich das Thema hier für mich erledigt, den Gefallen, auf deine "Belehrungen" einzugehen und dir damit noch mehr Gelegenheiten zu bieten, werde ich dir bestimmt nicht tun.

EOF


----------



## Isaac (26. Jul 2004)

Wo ist denn bitte der Unterschied zwischen einem Algorithmus und einer KI wie wir sie heute in bestehenden Spielen einsetzen. Nur wenige der KIs draussen auf dem Markt lernen tatsächlich aus ihren Fehlern oder dem Verhalten des Spielers und trotzdem nennt man sie KI. Sie sind in der Lage aufgrund von bestehenden Verhältnissen Entscheidungen zu treffen und diese in die Tat umzusetzen. Ob dies nun der Definition der Ki entspricht oder nicht ist nebensächlich da sie der heutigen Vorstellung einer KI in Spielen entspricht. 

Natürlich braucht eine Pacman Variante eine KI. Schliesslich muss der Gegner wissen wie er sich verhalten soll. Ein Pacman bei dem die Geister immer nur von oben nach unten laufen wäre ziemlich langweilig. Btw, eine PacMan KI bei der alle Monster immer nur Richtung Spieler streben wäre ziemlich unfair. Z.b wäre ein System in dem die Geister sich frei im Labyrinth bewegen und nur dann hinter dem Spieler herjagen wenn sie ihn sehen oder gesehen haben wesentlich besser.


Und ganz nebenbei, was ein "relativ simpler Algorithmus" ist unterscheidet sich doch von Programmierer zu Programmierer enorm.


----------



## bygones (26. Jul 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich programmier keine Spiele *yawns*


dito


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Jul 2004)

@Oxygenic: Das hier ist die Plauerecke, man unterhält sich angenehm und streitet sich nicht um Kleinigkeiten bei der Definition von Begriffen. :roll:
_Falls_ Du ein Profi im Geschäft bist, hätte ich gerade von Dir etwas mehr Zurückhaltung erwartet, da viele Besucher dieses Forums sich entweder in der Ausbildung zum Informatiker befinden, oder eben noch Schüler sind, die vielleicht dabei sind irgendwann mal gute Informatiker zu werden. Sie benötigen Hilfe von einer starken Community und nicht entmutigende, unfreundliche Worte, oder gar Beschimpfungen ihrer Arbeit oder ihrer Person gegenüber. Insofern halte ich Deine Reaktion für völlig unangemessen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Jul 2004)

Das musste ich mal los werden und halte mich ab jetzt heraus.

Und noch ein Zitat:


			
				java-forum.org/de - Bordregeln hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Auch bei scheinbar einfachen Fragen soll sachlich geantwortet werden.



Wäre schlimm, wenn wir nun auch noch Freundlichkeit in die Boardregeln mit aufnehmen müssten. Das sollte doch selbstverständlich sein, oder?


----------



## Calamitous (26. Jul 2004)

zuerst ein mal bezüglich PacMan: großartige Leistung, mit 14 wär bei mir da nur ein paar Strichmänchen rausgekommen 




> sicher hat es schon etwas mit KI zu tun, wenn der Computer zur Laufzeit seinen Weg finden muss


rein so nach Definition von KI, muss ich da aber leider sagen: nein, definitiv nicht



> 3. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Auch bei scheinbar einfachen Fragen soll sachlich geantwortet werden.


also wenn das so klein ist weiß ich mal nicht,.... halte das schon mehr als nen "Anfang"



> Sie benötigen Hilfe von einer starken Community und nicht entmutigende, unfreundliche Worte, oder gar Beschimpfungen ihrer Arbeit oder ihrer Person gegenüber



[++] ack


my 2 cents


----------



## Beni (26. Jul 2004)

<OT>
Nachdem sich die Gemüter wieder beruhigt haben  :roll: , schreib ich auch noch was  :wink: 
(Ich vermute ja, jeder muss mal ein Flamewar erleben (auch aufgrund des "tollen" Feelings danach, abschreckende Wirkung und so...). Aber solange es nicht ausartet... )</OT>

Ich hatte mal die fixe Idee ein Autorennspiel zu coden.

Es wurde leider nichts draus (obwohl, die Physik könnte ich heute wohl lösen), und die Datenstruktur ist so falsch gewählt, dass jeder Versuch noch was draus zu machen fehlschlagen muss.

Dennoch: ein Screenshot (die Autos halten den Kurs übrigens selbstständig, und dabei lenken sie tatsächlich mit den Vorderrädern. Darauf bin ich stolz, wenigstens etwas funktioniert   )


----------



## Isaac (26. Jul 2004)

Calamitous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > sicher hat es schon etwas mit KI zu tun, wenn der Computer zur Laufzeit seinen Weg finden muss
> 
> 
> rein so nach Definition von KI, muss ich da aber leider sagen: nein, definitiv nicht




Na toll, nu darf ich nicht mal mehr zu meiner Freundin sagen "Du bist zu blöd zum Kartenlesen" wenn sie mal wieder den Weg nicht findet den wir fahren sollen. Denn mit Intelligenz hat es ja nix zu tun    :wink:  :lol:


----------



## Calamitous (26. Jul 2004)

> Na toll, nu darf ich nicht mal mehr zu meiner Freundin sagen "Du bist zu blöd zum Kartenlesen" wenn sie mal wieder den Weg nicht findet den wir fahren sollen. Denn mit Intelligenz hat es ja nix zu tun



*lol*
so hab ich das nie gesehen,  aber stimmt demnach natürlich


----------



## Stefan1200 (26. Jul 2004)

Ich habe schon folgendes an Spielen programmiert, in chronologischer Reihenfolge:
Zahlen Raten, Galgenraten, Schiffe versenken (Mit schwerer KI und Netzwerk Support), UNO Karten Spiel (10 Spieler Netzwerk).

UNO ist noch in Entwicklung, aber schon mit 10 Spielern spielbar.
Alle Spiele mit Sound.


----------



## Grizzly (18. Aug 2004)

Calamitous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jeah
> Hero Quest, das spielte ich damals schon ur gerne am Brett
> gabs glaub ich eh mal eine aber leider ur schlechte PC Umsetzung, ist aber schon seeeehr alt
> die site hat aber nicht direkt mit deinem Projekt zu tun oder?
> wenn nein, halt uns (oder zumindest mich) am laufenden!


Hier mal eine kleine Seite zum Spiel.


----------



## nekton (19. Aug 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier mal eine kleine Seite zum Spiel.



sieht auf den ersten blick aus wie ein habbo-hotel clone ohne moebel 
das waere doch eigentlich auch mal eine interessante sache, ein "openhotel" projekt. sowas gabs glaube ich schonmal auf sourceforge, allerdings mit flash und wurde aber eingestellt. :-/


----------



## Grizzly (19. Aug 2004)

nekton hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]sieht auf den ersten blick aus wie ein habbo-hotel clone ohne moebel
> das waere doch eigentlich auch mal eine interessante sache, ein "openhotel" projekt. sowas gabs glaube ich schonmal auf sourceforge, allerdings mit flash und wurde aber eingestellt. :-/



Kenn' ich jetzt nich. Und auf Sourceforge habe ich so ein Projekt auch nicht gefunden. Hast Du einen Link?

Wobei mit einem Hotel hat es nicht viel zu tun  . Und da ich nicht der Erfinder einer isometrischen Game-Engine bin, ähnelt das Spiel bestimmt vielen anderen: Die Sims, Transport Tycoon, Rollercoaster Tycoon, ...  

Aber die Engine dahinter will ich ja wiederverwendbar machen. Also steht Deinem Habbo-Hotel Clone eigentlich nichts im Wege...


----------



## nekton (19. Aug 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kenn' ich jetzt nich. Und auf Sourceforge habe ich so ein Projekt auch nicht gefunden. Hast Du einen Link?


der sf link:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/virtualyou/

das kommerzielle gegenstueck (deutsch):
http://www.habbohotel.de/habbo/de/



			
				Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wobei mit einem Hotel hat es nicht viel zu tun  .



das habe ich auch shcon bemerkt *lol*. aber wenn die iso engine vernuemftig schnell und auch noch in echtzeit laeuft kann man so diverse sachen damit bauen. es gibt z.b. keine vernuemftigen diablo2 clones fuer linux systeme. okay, von nethack mal abgesehen


----------



## Grizzly (19. Aug 2004)

Dieses Habbo Hotel sieht ja ganz niedlich aus. 

Ich werde mir Mühe geben, die Iso Engine entsprechend performant zu programmieren. Auch wenn Open Quest ein rundenbasierendes Spiel ist, wird es auch hier Animationen geben. Nur halt nicht so viele, wie bspw. bei Diablo 2. Was aber nicht heissen soll, dass man darin nicht einen Diablo 2 Clone schreien könnte.


----------



## tomkruse (29. Aug 2004)

Hi!

Habe bis jetzt ein paar Handygames in J2ME gemacht und mache immer noch welche.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## CyberKane (30. Sep 2004)

Mein Projekt für 2004/2005: The Secret Of Trilar


----------



## Kaan (30. Sep 2004)

Hier ist mein Spiel. Ich habe das Spiel ursprünglich für ein Java-Projekt entwickelt. Naja, ich denke, dass es recht gut geworden ist. Wenn ich das Spiel jetzt von neu Programmieren würde, dann würde ich natürlich Sound und Netzwerk Features einbauen.

Ihr könnt das Spiel runterladen wenn ihr auf http://www.nfreaks.de/Snake.jar klickt.


----------



## Grizzly (1. Okt 2004)

Kaan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier ist mein Spiel. Ich habe das Spiel ursprünglich für ein Java-Projekt entwickelt. Naja, ich denke, dass es recht gut geworden ist. Wenn ich das Spiel jetzt von neu Programmieren würde, dann würde ich natürlich Sound und Netzwerk Features einbauen.
> 
> Ihr könnt das Spiel runterladen wenn ihr auf http://www.nfreaks.de/Snake.jar klickt.



Hey, ho, ein NES Anhänger - genau wie ich  .


----------



## Grizzly (1. Okt 2004)

@Kaan: Also irgendwie fetzt das Spiel auch bei der Geschwindigkeit-Einstellung _langsam_ auf meinem Athlon XP 2400+ gut ab. Das solltest Du mal bei Zeiten korrigieren.


----------



## Kaan (1. Okt 2004)

@Grizzly

Wie kommst du auf NES?  Ich bin zwar ein treuer Nintendo Fan ...aber was hat mein Snake mit dem NES zu tun?

Wieso das? sollte das nicht bei jedem Rechner gleich schnell sein? Außer bei langsameren Rechnern, die die Threads langsamer abarbeiten...


----------



## Grizzly (2. Okt 2004)

Kaan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Grizzly
> 
> Wie kommst du auf NES?  Ich bin zwar ein treuer Nintendo Fan ...aber was hat mein Snake mit dem NES zu tun?[...]



Ich meinte das eigentlich wegen der URL  .



			
				Kaan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Wieso das? sollte das nicht bei jedem Rechner gleich schnell sein? Außer bei langsameren Rechnern, die die Threads langsamer abarbeiten...



Ja, und bei schnelleren Rechnern laufen die Threads schneller. Außer Du hast eine Bremse drin.


----------



## Kaan (2. Okt 2004)

Aso, ja, du meinst www.nfreaks.de  Tztz...du hast auf meinem Webspace herumgeschnüffelt und meinen angegebenen Pfad zu meinem Snake Spiel verlassen ...ne Scherz *lach*

Ja, ich hab da mal mitgearbeitet. Aber jetzt hab' ich keine Zeit mehr für die Website, aber ich spende trotzdem den Webspace für das Team.


----------



## Stefan1200 (4. Okt 2004)

Btw. mein Schiffe versenken könnt Ihr ab heute von meiner Homepage runterladen und mal testen, wenn Ihr wollt.
Ich würde mich freuen. Url steht ja links.

Ich suche noch Betatester für mein Uno Spiel:
Voraussetzung: Spiel Uno muss bekannt sein.

Wenn ich so 6-9 Leute gefunden habe, machen wir mal ein Termin aus, wann jeder Online sein kann.
Mir geht es ums Testen beim Online Spielen.

PS Cyberkane: Wäre super, wenn du die Auflösung von deinem Screenshot kleiner machen könntest.
Ich muss ja schon scrollen ;-).


----------



## Dr. Morv (19. Okt 2004)

Hey, sagt mal, bin ich der einzige, der noch kein 3D Spiel programmiert hat? Ich rechne die Entwicklungszeit noch in Wochen, noch nicht in Jahren. Ich komm mir richtig vor, als wär der Zug für mich schon abgefahren. Zum Thema: Ich mache gerade ein Schleichspielabklatsch. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass das jetzt noch Thema des Forums ist,  bei den HeroQuestVeteranen und Definitionen von KI. Übrigens ist in meinem Spiel auch nur ein simpler Algorithmus, den ich nicht KI nennen würde, aber ähnlich wie die Pacman-"KI" arbeitet. 
 :meld: Ab wann ist ein Algorithmus KI???


----------



## Beni (19. Okt 2004)

Sobald der Benutzer gegen den Computer verliert :wink:

P.S. aber es ist schlechte KI, wenn der User bemerkt, dass der PC schummelt


----------



## Grizzly (19. Okt 2004)

Dr. Morv hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ab wann ist ein Algorithmus KI???



Künstliche Intelligenz? Hmmm, gute Frage. Ich würde sagen, sobald der Algorithmus das Verhalten des Spieler analysieren, daraus lernen und sich selber verbessern kann. Alles andere wäre keine KI, sondern einfach ein Expertensystem.


----------



## Dr. Morv (20. Okt 2004)

Das ist wahr.  Dann gibt es aber bisher noch sehr wenige wirkliche KIs, denn was man landläufig unter KI versteht, ist meist vorprogrammiertes Verhalten, das aber nicht erlernt ist.  Aber echte KI müsste schlampiger arbeiten, wenn es nur aus den Fehlern lernt, die der KI Nachteile bringen. Wenn man erst schlecht ist, müsste die KI demnach genauso schlecht und nachlässig werden.  Das zeugt ja auch von einer gewissen Intelligenz 8) . Hmm, für echte KI müsste man eine Datei oder ähnliches anlegen, das die "Ehrfahrungen" des Computers speichert. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust, sowas mal zu machen....


----------



## Grizzly (20. Okt 2004)

Zumindest hätte so ein Spiel auf jeden Fall einen Langzeitmotivationsfaktor.


----------



## Dr. Morv (21. Okt 2004)

Dann lösche ich einfach die Erfahrungsdatei, wenn ich mal nicht weiterkomme.  *Stutz* Aber ich missbrauche hier ein Forum als Chat.


----------



## Student (10. Nov 2004)

[OT]mein favorit in sachen KI ..
http://www.research.ibm.com/deepblue/

ich hab das damals live im amerikanischen fernsehen gesehen ... einfach der hammer ..[/OT]

@topic:
ich programmiere keine spiele ... ich zock lieber vorhandene egoshooter ;-)


----------



## SebiB90 (10. Nov 2004)

zu den typen der das pacman spiel macht(sry hab den nick vergessen und den thread nicht ganz durchgelesen)
repekt fast du schon kannst mit 14, ich wünscht ich könnte das(bin auch 14), aber fang jetzt erst an mit java und dann noch so viel :### (ich hasse das) bis ich so gut bin


----------



## windeburg (10. Nov 2004)

Bin gerade dabei ein kleines, rundenbasiertes Strategie-Brettspiel im Mittelalter-Ambiente zu schreiben.
Eine erste Spielbare Version ist schon fast fertig. Bisher können aber nur zwei Menschen gegeneinander Antreten, 
da ich mich  als Anfänger noch nicht an die Programmierung eines Computergegners gewagt habe. 

Kann mir einer von euch bei Fragen zur veröffnetlichung helfen?
Meine Fragen sind

1.  Welche rechtlichen Geschichten muss ich bedken, und wo kann ich mich informieren? (Jugendschutz, Drohende Softwarepatente etc.)
2. Darf ich auf meiner Homepage einen Link zur SUN-Downloadseite veröffentlichen, damit sich interessierte das JRE bequem herunterladen  
    können?

vielen Dank im Voraus

Jonas


----------



## Student (10. Nov 2004)

zu 2. 
würde ich behaupten: ja.

SUN sollte schließlich daran interessiert sein, dass ihre produkte weitverbreitet sind.


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Nov 2004)

SebiB90 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zu den typen der das pacman spiel macht(sry hab den nick vergessen und den thread nicht ganz durchgelesen)
> repekt fast du schon kannst mit 14, ich wünscht ich könnte das(bin auch 14), aber fang jetzt erst an mit java und dann noch so viel :### (ich hasse das) bis ich so gut bin



Mittlerweile bin ich 15 
@pacman Da hab ich ziemliche Performanceprobs... Und auch einige Bugs... War wohl zu der Zeit noch zu viel.
Das fang ich nochmal von vorne an, wenn ich mal Zeit hab. Jetzt will ich erstmal jPCT verstehen.


----------

